# Paisley Chain Guard...



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

Id like to know what everyone thinks these are worth, ive got em on bikes before but heres one ratty as could be already at over $50 with shipping?! Seriously? 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262464518823


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 5, 2016)

Paisley...dang haven't heard that word since I pegged my Sedgefields in 1982.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

Ohhh Silence....I guess these are rarer than I thought....must be people stalking the crusty old thing...


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

Over $70 with shipping and 3 days to go?!  I think ill sell mine...


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 8, 2016)

Dave, they are not rare chain guards, they do come up for sale frequently. I personally would not pay that much for this guard in that condition unless your into rusty pitted metal.

That guard also looks like it is set up for a girls bike with the forward bracket in the lower position. An EZ fix for a straight down tube boys bike though.

Value depends on condition, I have paid 75-100 for nice examples.


----------



## XBPete (Jun 12, 2016)

Dang..... $135 all in,,,, somebody wanted that guard wicked bad....


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 12, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Dang..... $135 all in,,,, somebody wanted that guard wicked bad....



Hahaha, yeah!  What a deal!  Someone wanted that rusty thing BAD!  I should be able to get $200 a piece for mine! ROFL


----------

